# Aero get's pwned by Ubuntu Beryl



## BXtreme (Apr 2, 2007)

see this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ 
see from start to end....


----------



## supraman (Apr 2, 2007)

That was just too cool  

It's inspired me to download ubuntu again and give it another shot.


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 2, 2007)

Paying $$$ just only for Vista's aero is just NUTS!!! get Ubuntu 
Many ppl out there are just getting attracted to Vista due to aero, this is a real help for 'em 
Here's a link to their site http://www.beryl-project.org/


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 2, 2007)

Linux FTW!!!!


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow.  That was swawesometastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wastedslayer (Apr 2, 2007)

After watching that im downloading Ubuntu right now, will be my first time using Linux, I still hope im able to play my games though (Stalker/Company of Heroes) any suggestions before i head into the realm of unknown?


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 2, 2007)

Become best friends with their forum and members.  Ima give it a shot on my other hardrive thatll be here this week.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Apr 2, 2007)

it just looks fun to play with, but i'm sure the novelity will where off like with aero


----------



## Atech (Apr 2, 2007)

It's faster when compiled from scratch via Portage (Gentoo) (no really )

I love it. Great for offloading the minuscule load of the window manager to the gpu.

As for the novelty ... I find it's easier to use. The Opera style window preview, the transparent cube (to see what's on other desktops), the wallpaper plugin, the mouse gestures ... It really does increase generativity.

Edit:
I prefer this video.

Btw, Beryl runs smooth as silk on this fanless PCI FX5200, with 2x AA and 8x AF.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2007)

For web surfing maybe


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 2, 2007)

Linux/BSD just hates my computer, nothing I can do about it .


----------



## Wastedslayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Im mainly worried about my games, am I still gonna be able to game on Ubuntu with about the same if not a lil less or more increase/decrease in performance like I said earlier im very very new to the Linux thing


----------



## prime95 (Apr 2, 2007)

Open source is nice, for SOME things.  Right now though it's still very immature.  I've spent the last two weeks trying to find a 100% stable, user friendly, and feature rich *nix distro.  I built a brand new pc to do this, AM2 4600+, 2gb ram, ECS KA3 MVP, G15 Keyboard, A4tech X750 mouse, x1950xt videocard, x-fi sound card, dvd/cd burner... I've gone though fedora core 32 and 64bit, Ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10, 32 and 64 bit flavors of that, open suse 10.2 32 and 64bit, debian 32 and 64 bit, and elive..... (I still have mandriva and linspire to try.. but so far its all the same...)

Out of all of those distros NONE of them were fully functional, user friendly, or had all the features I wanted... and it was a pain in the zazz to get the programs I wanted...  All in all, *nix has again left a bad taste with me... just like last year (i do this every year in hopes that I may be able to eventually make *nix my main OS).  

Windows may have alot of problems, like BSODs, virus', and can sometimes be troublesome.... but what hardcore *nix users don't understand, is that people shouldn't have to be burdened with 'figuring things out'.  There should be an easy solution available, and typically there are for any problem you encounter in windows.  (rarely -- if ever do i need to use a command line in windows..)  Not to mention windows has exceptional hardware compatability.  (i honestly hate windows, but these past two weeks have been hell trying to get a *nix distro to work, and i DO take the time to figure things out.)  I'm not a fan of vista, but beryl is too flashy, it reminds me of a mac, pretty colors, but also pretty useless. 

For now, I'll just stick with XP Pro, it works great, and does everything I want it to -- and that is EXACTLY what matters most.  Not which system has the flashiest gui, which one costs the least, -- its what's the most compatible, and easiest to use - from kids, to adults, and even grandmas...


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Wastedslayer said:


> Im mainly worried about my games, am I still gonna be able to game on Ubuntu with about the same if not a lil less or more increase/decrease in performance like I said earlier im very very new to the Linux thing



I will second that and join the club.I hear ATI has driver support for this linux deal.
Cab a guy just set up a dual boot?


----------



## prime95 (Apr 2, 2007)

ATI's linux support sux.  The drivers run like crud, 40-60% slower than their NV counterparts (and on an x1950xt, you can feel it..)


----------



## Wastedslayer (Apr 3, 2007)

13 Disks later and no explanation why I couldn't install Ubuntu, i decided to just stick with Win XP, Ubuntu had some weird problems during the initial bootup, even after i followed every guide imaginable to install it. Ill agree with you though Windows does do everything I want so I might as well stick with it, the only issue i have with it right now is my Network Connections folder is empty i cant figure it out, but its no big deal.

-Wasted-


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 3, 2007)

Wastedslayer said:


> 13 Disks later and no explanation why I couldn't install Ubuntu, i decided to just stick with Win XP, Ubuntu had some weird problems during the initial bootup, even after i followed every guide imaginable to install it. Ill agree with you though Windows does do everything I want so I might as well stick with it, the only issue i have with it right now is my Network Connections folder is empty i cant figure it out, but its no big deal.
> 
> -Wasted-



Get Windows Vista, it auto-detects EVERYTHING in a network .


----------



## randomperson21 (Apr 3, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> Paying $$$ just only for Vista's aero is just NUTS!!!



Whoever said you have to PAY for vista!?!??!  

I agree that Beryl kicks ass. But as of right now, i think its too complicated to use for mainstream use. Not enough hardware supported without major tweaks, installing apps isn't a point and click operation, etc. Some people can deal with these things on a daily basis, others can't. I'm one of those people. I want things to work the first time. And most of the times, Windows can do that for me.

So until Linux becomes point and click-ish, it won't really see mainstream use imo.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 3, 2007)

Just downloaded Ubuntu


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Linux/BSD just hates my computer, nothing I can do about it .


A lot of distros don't install properly when there's an NTFS volume present, Zek. If you're installing to a second hard drive, unplug your windows drive, and it will probably work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 3, 2007)

is beryl available for kde? or just gnome which is default for ubuntu?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2007)

It has packages for KDE as well. I can't seem to get it running on my system in either KDE or Gnome, however. Having repo problems, and I think I have a few items missing for it to work properly. Still fighting with my ATI drivers as well. lol

Oh, yeah, I'm on Fedora Core 6.


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 3, 2007)

randomperson21 said:


> Whoever said you have to PAY for vista!?!??!
> 
> I agree that Beryl kicks ass. But as of right now, i think its too complicated to use for mainstream use. Not enough hardware supported without major tweaks, installing apps isn't a point and click operation, etc. Some people can deal with these things on a daily basis, others can't. I'm one of those people. I want things to work the first time. And most of the times, Windows can do that for me.
> 
> So until Linux becomes point and click-ish, it won't really see mainstream use imo.



ya I too hope linux gets point and click , but some distros do offer it in some amount....
LOL, at the paying part, I actually meant that for ppl who only pay for 'aero'   That's just dumb . Like the kids who like "ooo look at that glassy thing, dad can you get me Vista for my new compy"


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> It has packages for KDE as well. I can't seem to get it running on my system in either KDE or Gnome, however. Having repo problems, and I think I have a few items missing for it to work properly. Still fighting with my ATI drivers as well. lol
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm on Fedora Core 6.



i just answered my own question by using something called the internet.

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=55260


----------



## psychomage343 (Apr 4, 2007)

anybody know how hard it is to do a dual boot with windows xp pro on a nvidia raid in a striping array?


----------



## randomperson21 (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah, actually.

first, you need a distro that supports the nvidia raid array. i know for a fact that fedora core 5 and 6 do, also that ubuntu doesn't (last time i tried was about 4 months ago, things could have changed since then). Alternatively, you can compile in drivers for it in ubuntu, but i never figured out how to do that. 

Next, you need a partition on your hard drive that you want to use for Linux. About 20gb. 

After that, reboot, pop in the CD and start the install. Linux will automatically detect that you have another os on the system, have it install on the empty partition. make sure to leave enough for /boot, etc. 

after partitioning is set up, the boot manager config will show up. it'll detect xp as an os, and you can decide which you want it to boot up to as default. this is written to the mbr of your hdd's, so when you boot, you have to decide which os.

and then you finish install!


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 4, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> anybody know how hard it is to do a dual boot with windows xp pro on a nvidia raid in a striping array?





YES, I've tried... XP Pro, Ubuntu. XP Pro, Vista. XP Pro, Vista, Ubuntu. lmao. RAID simply doesn't like me I guess, seeing how the only thing that works for me is XP Pro.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 4, 2007)

Ubuntu doesn't work out of the box with NV RAID. Try Fedora Core.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 4, 2007)

Those comments in the vids are so lame... people think a pentium 4 is the best... then someone just pwns them when they go that its old.


----------



## Yin (Apr 4, 2007)

so is beryl a install file or something for ubuntu? or is a whole new version of linux? cause i got ubuntu working finally and i would really like to see what i saw on that clip on my comp


----------



## Atech (Apr 4, 2007)

Yin said:


> so is beryl a install file or something for ubuntu? or is a whole new version of linux? cause i got ubuntu working finally and i would really like to see what i saw on that clip on my comp


Beryl is a compositing window manager, for *nix. Think of it as a replacement for Metacity.


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 4, 2007)

...My internet still doesn't work on ubuntu  that's the main reason holding me away from linux...*saying windows ftw in a low voice*


----------



## Atech (Apr 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> ...My internet still doesn't work on ubuntu  that's the main reason holding me away from linux...*saying windows ftw in a low voice*


Are you using a NAT router?


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 4, 2007)

No, a cheap-ass Huawei router (MT882) worth 35$ 
But I don't get it, where do I put my password ??? and the driver installing is more crap  so linux is just isn't for me :| If I could just get the internet working I would be happy with linux as I mostly do some 'work' on my 2nd compy  No games, no shit  No net in linux, then windows ftw :\


----------



## Atech (Apr 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> No, a cheap-ass Huawei router (MT882) worth 35$
> But I don't get it, where do I put my password ??? and the driver installing is more crap  so linux is just isn't for me :| If I could just get the internet working I would be happy with linux as I mostly do some 'work' on my 2nd compy  No games, no shit  No net in linux, then windows ftw :\


Well so long as you're using a router, then the settings are pretty simple to ... er, set up. Bring up a virtual terminal (console) and type

sudo nano /etc/conf.d/net

Then make sure the file has the following contents:

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.x/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )
routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )
gateways_eth0="192.168.0.1"

Obviously the x is the IP your computer has (it doesn't matter as long as your router will allow it), the 192.168.0.1 is your routers IP, as is the lattermost IP. Then press Ctrl+O to save, press Ctrl+X to kill nano and type in

sudo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

Then it'll say bringing down eth0 blah blah blah bringing up blah blah blah

Should work then.

Edit:
To make sure the right kernel module is being loaded, type in ifconfig (you might need sudo ifconfig, depending on Ubuntu's permissions).

Edit #2:
You set up accounts and their passwords whilst installing from the live CD. You can't miss it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 5, 2007)

haha ownage. go ubuntu.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 5, 2007)

Too flashy for my liking, the effects are too active.


----------



## starkruzr (Apr 5, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> No, a cheap-ass Huawei router (MT882) worth 35$
> But I don't get it, where do I put my password ??? and the driver installing is more crap  so linux is just isn't for me :| If I could just get the internet working I would be happy with linux as I mostly do some 'work' on my 2nd compy  No games, no shit  No net in linux, then windows ftw :\



I'm not sure what you mean by "your internet doesn't work."  Is it that your network card isn't supported out of the box in Ubuntu for some reason?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anyone make modded ati drivers for linux? if they do I'm tempted to give it a go, windoze is getting somewhat boring and tiresome with its endless bitchyness.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Does anyone make modded ati drivers for linux? if they do I'm tempted to give it a go, windoze is getting somewhat boring and tiresome with its endless bitchyness.


Not that I've seen Ket.


----------



## starkruzr (Apr 6, 2007)

The ATi drivers are not terribly complicated (not nearly so much as the Windows ones).  I'm not sure there's anything to mod, really.

The disappointing thing is that even ATi's closed-source binary drivers don't enable all the features of the card.  I think this repeated ignoring of Linux is going to start drawing to a close as more and more people use it, though (which really means "as long as more and more OEMs keep including it with their machines).


----------



## russianboy (Apr 6, 2007)

I tried Ubuntu for the sake that I have a ton of un-used hard drives. I prefer windows, it is just less complicated. But if I had the time, I would proably get to know it better.

Besides, the only time I payed for a piece of software (full price, not Russian warez price) was for Flight Simulator 2004, and it was worth it.

LOL @ AutoCAD, Creative suite, Microsoft and about a million other companies that lost money because of my illegal software choice.


----------



## Abdullahamir (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for giving that video i want to download eryl can any one give me direct links of rapidshare or free download links i need it thanks


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 14, 2007)

Abdullahamir said:


> Thanks for giving that video i want to download eryl can any one give me direct links of rapidshare or free download links i need it thanks



I think that's against the forums rules dude. :shadedshu

For the people interested in trying Linux _and_ Beryl give this a shot in the mouth...

Sabayon

Can't say I've used it myself but will after I've installed Beryl manually on Ubuntu - that'll come after I've got bored with trying to fix the Vista Code 43 malarkey.


----------



## Abdullahamir (Dec 14, 2007)

no thanks but now i found that download links


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 17, 2008)

this thread got so many views , had to post.

Go Ubuntu (for being such a base for other distros) !!


----------

